# Магнитная или магнитные?



## Aero45

Подскажите как правильно написать:



> Магнитн*ая* память и логика позволят достичь наивысшей энергетической эффективности



или



> Магнитн*ые* память и логика позволят достичь наивысшей энергетической эффективности


----------



## Selyd

Логика тоже магнитная?


----------



## Natalisha

Не имея ни малейшего представления о магнитной логике, я воспринимаю первое первое следующим образом:

[_магнитная память_] и [_логика_].


----------



## Aero45

Selyd, да, логика магнитная.


----------



## morzh

Можно и "магнитная", и "магнитные", я думаю.

Это - сродни согласованию по смыслу / формальному.

ПС. Я бы написал "магнитные".

ППС (это о ЦМД речь идет? (magnetic bubble logic))?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Aero45 said:


> Selyd, да, логика магнитная.



Тогда однозначно "магнитн*ые"*.


----------



## Aero45

Благодарю за ответы.

morzh, это статья о разработке микросхем на основе магнитных логических схем (magnetic logic circuit and magnetic memory):

http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2011...gic-could-achieve-ultimate-energy-efficiency/


----------



## Rosett

Aero45 said:


> Подскажите как правильно написать:
> 
> Магнитн*ая* память и логика позволят достичь наивысшей энергетической эффективности
> 
> или


Магнитн*ая* память и логика позвол*и*т достичь наивысшей энергетической эффективности


----------



## Aero45

Rosett, а я думал, что в тех случаях, когда перечилсяются несколько объектов, необходимо ставить "позволят". 

Верно ли мое предположение, что если перечисляемые объекты стоят в единственном числе, то правильно писать "позволит":


> Воздушный и наземный транспорт позвол*ит* повысить транспортабельность.
> Радио и телевизор позвол*ит* не скучать.



Правильно?

Или вот так:


> Воздушный и наземный транспор позвол*ят* повысить транспортабельность.
> Радио и телевизор позвол*ят* не скучать.


----------



## Rosett

Если это единый термин - да.
Пример:
Магнитная *память и логика* может достичь конечной энергоэффективности.


----------



## morzh

It is not "единый термин". There is magnetic logic, and then there is magnetic memory. They may or may not be used together, which still does not make them one.


----------



## Rosett

Не имеет смысла говорит о них по отдельности, если утверждается возможность достижения конечной эффективности. Поэтому в данном примере это - единый термин.


----------



## morzh

I will have to tell that to my colleagues (I am an electrical engineer)


----------



## Rosett

Это чисто формальное заключение, основанное на анализе заданного в теме предложения.

Мы подключим к работе все пять органов чувств, покажем, как эффективно может работать ваша *память и логика*, и докажем, что в грамотном письме нет ничего сложного.


----------



## morzh

По мне, так это сродни "Мы покажем, как будет довольна ваша мама и бабушка ".


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> По мне, так это сродни "Мы покажем, как будет довольна ваша мама и бабушка ".


Не стоит путать маму и бабушку с памятью и логикой.


----------



## morzh

Еще раз: память и логика - не объединенный термин. Есть память. Есть логика.
Это "Барнс и Нобл" - объединенный термин.
Или "Джин и тоник".


----------



## Rosett

Термин объединяется конечным результатом, для которого необходимы обе составляющие. Дело не в электричестве или магнетизме, а в подчинении понятий.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Термин объединяется конечным результатом, для которого необходимы обе  составляющие. Дело не в электричестве или магнетизме, а в подчинении  понятий.


Какие заковыристые формулировки... 

_Магнитная память и магнитная логика позволЯТ... _

А если не хотим писать два раза слово "магнитный", то получаем _"МагнитнЫЕ память и логика позволЯТ"_. По-моему, все очень просто.


----------



## morzh

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Какие заковыристые формулировки...
> 
> _Магнитная память и магнитная логика позволЯТ... _
> 
> А если не хотим писать два раза слово "магнитный", то получаем _"МагнитнЫЕ память и логика позволЯТ"_. По-моему, все очень просто.




I also thought it was that simple.
But then I read this..


Rosett said:


> Термин объединяется конечным результатом, для  которого необходимы обе составляющие. Дело не в электричестве или  магнетизме, а в подчинении понятий.




Now I'm all in doubts.


----------



## Rosett

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> _"МагнитнЫЕ память и логика позволЯТ"_.


Так тоже можно.


----------



## Maroseika

К чему изобретать велосипед? Можно посмотреть в старом добром Розентале:

§ 190. Согласование сказуемого с однородными подлежащими
_1. При прямом порядке главных членов предложения (сказуемое следует за однородными подлежащими) обычно употребляется форма множественного числа сказуемого, при обратном порядке (сказуемое предшествует подлежащим) – форма единственного числа. 
_
Но:
_3. Форма единственного числа сказуемого предпочитается при смысловой близости однородных подлежащих (С зимой холодной нужда, голод настаёт. Авторитет и престиж писателя непрерывно растёт.
_
Между магнитной логикой и магнитной памятью ни малейшей смысловой связи нет. Следовательно - "позволят".

§ 195. Определение при существительных – однородных членах
_  1. Определение, относящееся к двум или нескольким существительным – однородным членам, ставится в форме 
е д и н с т в е н н о г о  числа:
      1) если по смыслу сочетания ясно, что определение относится не только к ближайшему существительному, но и к последующим._
_2. Определение ставится в форме  м н о ж е с т в е н н о г о  числа:
1) если по смыслу сочетания при единственном числе было бы неясно, связано ли определение с ближайшим существительным или со всем рядом однородных членов._
Следовательно, магнитная.


Итого имеем: Магнитная память и логика позволят достичь наивысшей энергетической эффективности.

Другое дело, не является ли выражение "магнитная логика" жаргоном, плохо сочетающимся с канцелярским стилем предложения?


----------



## elemika

morzh said:


> По мне, так это сродни "Мы покажем, как будет довольна ваша мама и бабушка ".



Если речь идет об одной и той же женщине - матери и бабушке, почему нет?
Другое дело, что из контекста (согласно   тексту оригинальной статьи) следует, что речь идет о разных вещах:


> l. Decided to theoretically and experimentally test the limiting energy  efficiency of a simple magnetic logic circuit and magnetic memory.





> l. And his lab use to build magnetic memory and logic devices


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> К чему изобретать велосипед? Можно посмотреть в старом добром Розентале:
> 
> § 190. Согласование сказуемого с однородными подлежащими
> _1. При прямом порядке главных членов предложения (сказуемое следует за однородными подлежащими) обычно употребляется форма множественного числа сказуемого, при обратном порядке (сказуемое предшествует подлежащим) – форма единственного числа.
> _



Маросейка, если уж цитировать, то цитировать до конца.


> Указанные положения не носят категорического характера: постпозитивное сказуемое может стоять в форме единственного (см. ниже), а препозитивное – в форме множественного числа (особенно часто в технической литературе).


----------



## Maroseika

natalisha said:


> Маросейка, если уж цитировать, то цитировать до конца.



Так ведь для этого надо читать до конца. Спасибо за уточнение.
Тем не менее, из того, что у Розенталя "ниже", я не смог извлечь возможности единственного числа сказуемого в рассматриваемом примере. А вы?


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Между магнитной логикой и магнитной памятью ни малейшей смысловой связи нет. ?


Почему это нет?
Смысл предложения как раз в том, что есть такая связь.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Почему это нет?
> Смысл предложения как раз в том, что есть такая связь.



Связь между ними только грамматическая - это однородные члены. А смысловой связи нет, потому что это разные вещи - не синонимы, не разные стороны одного явления, это вообще несравнимые вещи: логика - технология, память - машинерия. У Розенталя же речь идет именно об описании разных сторон одного явления или о синонимичности:
_С зимой холодной нужда, голод настаёт. 
Авторитет и престиж писателя непрерывно растёт_.


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> У Розенталя же речь идет именно об описании разных сторон одного явления или о синонимичности:
> .


В примере "одним явлением" будет конечная эффективность,  достижению чего служит память и логика. Правильно это или нет с точки зрения инженеров - несущественно. Предложение построено так, что и память, и логика подчинены равным образом одному явлению. Это обстоятельство подчеркивается именно единственным числом.

Кстати, выше был похожий пример из другой области:
Мы подключим к работе все пять органов чувств, покажем, как эффективно может работать ваша *память и логика*, и докажем, что в грамотном письме нет ничего сложного.


----------



## Natalisha

Rosett said:


> Мы подключим к работе все пять органов чувств, покажем, как эффективно может работать ваша *память и логика*, и докажем, что в грамотном письме нет ничего сложного.





Maroseika said:


> § 190. Согласование сказуемого с однородными подлежащими
> _1. При прямом порядке главных членов предложения (сказуемое следует за однородными подлежащими) обычно употребляется форма множественного числа сказуемого, при обратном порядке (сказуемое предшествует подлежащим) – форма единственного числа._


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В примере "одним явлением" будет конечная эффективность,  достижению чего служит память и логика. Правильно это или нет с точки зрения инженеров - несущественно. Предложение построено так, что и память, и логика подчинены равным образом одному явлению. Это обстоятельство подчеркивается именно единственным числом.


Как раз принципиально важно, правильно это или нет с точки зрения инженеров, потому что сама фраза "инженерная". При антропоморфном подходе, при уподоблении механической памяти и механической логики человеческим получается нелепица.




> Кстати, выше был похожий пример из другой области:
> Мы подключим к работе все пять органов чувств, покажем, как эффективно может работать ваша *память и логика*, и докажем, что в грамотном письме нет ничего сложного.


Это действительно прекрасный пример, показывающий опасность формального подхода. Конечно, как отметила Natalisha, тут обратный порядок главных членов предложения, ну суть не меняется и при прямом порядке. В этом примере речь идет о человеческих ментальных способностях, и именно поэтому они действительно относятся к одному кругу понятий (как нужда и голод в примере Розенталя). В рассматриваемой же "инженерной" фразе память и логика относятся не к разным сторонам одного объекта или понятия, а просто к разным объектам: память (magnetic memory) - одно устройство, а логика (magnetic logic circuit) - совсем другое. Проецируя обратно на человека, получаем:

Правая рука и правая нога совсем не гнется.


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Как раз принципиально важно, правильно это или нет с точки зрения инженеров, потому что сама фраза "инженерная". При антропоморфном подходе, при уподоблении механической памяти и механической логики человеческим получается нелепица.
> 
> 
> 
> Это действительно прекрасный пример, показывающий опасность формального подхода. Конечно, как отметила natalisha, тут обратный порядок главных членов предложения, ну суть не меняется и при прямом порядке. В этом примере речь идет о человеческих ментальных способностях, и именно поэтому они действительно относятся к одному кругу понятий (как нужда и голод в примере Розенталя). В рассматриваемой же "инженерной" фразе память и логика относятся не к разным сторонам одного объекта или понятия, а просто к разным объектам: память (magnetic memory) - одно устройство, а логика (magnetic logic circuit) - совсем другое. Проецируя обратно на человека, получаем:
> 
> Правая рука и правая нога совсем не гнется.



Не. Не докажете :d

Я уже и инженеров упоминал, и маму с бабушкой.......и сантехнику приносил...:d


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Как раз принципиально важно, правильно это или нет с точки зрения инженеров, потому что сама фраза "инженерная". При антропоморфном подходе, при уподоблении механической памяти и механической логики человеческим получается нелепица.


В языки опасно пускать инженеров. Инженеры построили Титаник.

Инженерная "правильность" или "неправильность" легко манипулируется. Если фраза "инженерно-неправильная", поставьте "не" перед глаголом - и она станет "инженерно-правильной". И наоборот.
Магнитная память и логика может (или не может) достигать абсолютного нуля.
Человеческая память и логика может (или не может) постичь обратную сторону Луны.

Как это влияет на грамматическое число?


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> В языки опасно пускать инженеров. Инженеры построили Титаник.


Язык принадлежит всем равномерно, его назначение - передавать мысль с минимальными искажениями. В "инженерной" фразе слова "память" и "логика" имеют не тот смысл, что во фразе про человеческие чувства. В "инженерной" фразе они относятся к устройствам, объектам, в "человеческой" - к чувствам. В этих фразах чувства однородны, устройства - нет. Придавая словам в "инженерной" фразе "человеческий" смысл, вы вносите искажение в передаваемую информацию. Верно и обратное, что хорошо видно в моем примере про ноги и руки.


----------



## Rosett

Инженерный подход к языку как раз приводит к тому, что Вы говорите.
Если в инженерном деле говорится об устройстве - то это будут детали и их работа. Если рассматривать человека - то органы и их функции.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> Инженерный подход к языку как раз приводит к тому, что Вы говорите.
> Если в инженерном деле говорится об устройстве - то это будут детали и их работа. Если рассматривать человека - то органы и их функции.




Демагогия какая-то.


----------



## morzh

Пора вам, ребята, заканчивать все это. Вы уже от темы ушли. А с определенными товарищами можно долго воду в ступе толочь.


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> В рассматриваемой же "инженерной" фразе память и логика относятся не к разным сторонам одного объекта или понятия, а просто к разным объектам: память (magnetic memory) - одно устройство, а логика (magnetic logic circuit) - совсем другое..


Вы берете эти сочетания вне законченной фразы и контекста.
Вот другая "инженерная", взятая с Интернета
*Память и логика* работы системы позволяет хранить данные о двух 8- скоростных, двух 9- и двух 10-скоростных кассетах.
Возможно, что память этой системы сконструирована совершенно иначе, чем логика работы (разные детали), но объединяет их в единое понятие функция запоминания данных о кассетах.
Здесь что-то не так?


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Здесь что-то не так?



Лишь одно: фраза безграмотна.
Во-первых, хранить данные позволяет память, а не логика.
Во-вторых, "данные кассет", а не "данные о кассетах". 
В-третьих, не вполне понятно, о какой логике идет речь, но если имеется в виду алгоритм работы системы, то не "позволяет", а "позволяют", поскольку память (запоминающее устройство) и алгоритм (программа) - неродственные понятия. 
Нельзя сказать: "Инженеры добились того, что операционная память и тактовая частота нового компьютера заметно увеличилась". Зато можно сказать, что "эффективность и быстродействие системы увеличилась", поскольку эффективность и быстродействие - близкие по смыслу характеристики системы, а память и частота сравнимы не больше, чем метр и грамм. 
Что же касается контекста исходной фразы, то у нас его попросту нет.


----------



## morzh

maroseika said:


> Лишь одно: фраза безграмотна.
> 
> Во-первых, хранить данные позволяет память, а не логика.
> Во-вторых, "данные кассет", а не "данные о кассетах".
> В-третьих, не вполне понятно, о какой логике идет речь, но если имеется в виду алгоритм работы системы, то не "позволяет", а "позволяют", поскольку память (запоминающее устройство) и алгоритм (программа) - неродственные понятия.




От себя (лингвистически безграмотного инженера-электроника) добавлю:

*Память и логика* работы системы позволяет хранить данные - "память" и "логика работы системы" - настолько неродственные понятия, что объединять их, даже если бы правила позволяли, это как коня и трепетную лань.....в одно жаркое. :d


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> От себя (лингвистически безграмотного инженера-электроника) добавлю:


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Лишь одно: фраза безграмотна.
> Во-первых, хранить данные позволяет память, а не логика.
> Во-вторых, "данные кассет", а не "данные о кассетах".
> В-третьих, не вполне понятно, о какой логике идет речь, но если имеется в виду алгоритм работы системы, то не "позволяет", а "позволяют", поскольку память (запоминающее устройство) и алгоритм (программа) - неродственные понятия.
> .


О безграмотности здесь судят инженеры.
Отвечу.
Во-первых - и память, и логика. Чтобы что-то положить в память и оттуда потом извлечь, нужна логика. Вы говорите, что это - алгоритм. Пусть будет алгоритм, и пусть это понятие неродственно памяти. Но без алгоритма ничего в память не положить и ничего оттуда не взять.

Во-вторых, говорится о запоминании данных о кассетах, а не данных кассет. Кассет несколько. Это проверено.


maroseika said:


> Что же касается контекста исходной фразы, то у нас его попросту нет.


Интернет кипит этой новостью из Университета Беркли, переписываемой с одного перевода - с "позволят".
Можно найти другой независимый перевод - с "может".
И есть еще третий перевод, в котором вопрос деликатно обходится: "Магнитная память и логика: энергетическая эффективность"


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Во-первых, и память, и логика. Чтобы что-то положить в память и оттуда потом извлечь, нужна логика. Вы говорите, что это - алгоритм. Пусть будет алгоритм, и пусть это понятие неродственно памяти. Но без алгоритма ничего в память не положить и ничего оттуда не взять.


Познавательно.



> Во-вторых, говорится о запоминании данных о кассетах, а не данных кассет. Кассет несколько. Это проверено.


Было бы чрезвычайно любезно с вашей стороны сразу сообщить публике о том, что речь идет не о кассетах с записью, а о велосипедных кассетах со звездочками. Ну да, в таком случае скорее данные о кассетах, а не кассет. Что, впрочем, не отменяет всего сказанного ранее о грамматической стороне дела.




> Интернет кипит этой новостью из Университета Беркли, переписываемой с одного перевода - с "позволят".


Ну и замечательно. Кипящей Интернет вполне согласуется с Розенталем.


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Ну да, в таком случае скорее данные о кассетах, а не  кассет. Что, впрочем, не отменяет всего сказанного ранее о  грамматической стороне дела.


Что отменять, если во всем сказанном ранее по поводу кассет никаких других аргументов нет?


maroseika said:


> Кипящей Интернет вполне согласуется с Розенталем.


Это не мешает обсуждаемому варианту с единственным числом оставаться правильным.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Это не мешает обсуждаемому варианту с единственным числом оставаться правильным.


Сдаюсь.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Сдаюсь.



Давно предлагали :d


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Rosett измором берет


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> Сдаюсь.


 Маросейка, Вы оказались самым стойким среди нас.


----------

